# Uterine Fibroids



## colormeblue (Mar 11, 2015)

Just wondering if any gals out there have or know anybody living with uterine fibroids? I read everything there is to know about them but I was just looking for maybe your stories how you discovered them and if they bother you or not if you did anything about them or just doing the "watch and wait" I guess basically looking for a little support? Lol...I know it's a long shot since they are more common in 30's and 40's and a lot of you are pretty young but I really don't have anyone to talk to about this as I have been diagnosed with several all around my uterus and one big one (yay) thanx!:anyone:


----------

